# Photo Contest - February 2009 Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Jazz & Jules

Oh I hope the gal that has that precious photo of her puppy sleeping on her chest enters! That is the MOST amazing photo!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Meanwhile, guess I'll start off with Jazzy, waiting to share a romantic picnic with whomever is available!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I have lots of sweet pictures of me & the girls, but I thought it was supposed to be dogs only.?

anyway, this is just one of my favorites, they were being good while I dusted the house. my mom always said we showed her love by behaving...:

*Entry Removed by user request.... vrocco1*


----------



## gottaBgolden

Lucy is shown here doing her all time favorite thing...Holding hands!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Enough to take over my side of the bed!


----------



## Florabora22

Might as well add this silly photo of a sleepy Flora.  Hopefully I'll have better pictures in the future!


----------



## vrocco1

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I have lots of sweet pictures of me & the girls, but I thought it was supposed to be dogs only.?


*This month, we are allowing people, as well as dogs!*


----------



## SoGolden

*Puppy Love*

"Hey Baby, Be My Valentine!"


----------



## Ljilly28

In love Tally at 7 months and Keller at 7 years.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

*Scarlett chillin' on the couch.*

Scarlett chillin' on the couch.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Jester - About to give me a big smooch!!!


----------



## Scubasteve198

Tori home from college to see her brother play basketball. She and Tucker getting some quality time, I think he missed her.


----------



## rik6230

Help, my wife is in love with an otherone. :uhoh:


----------



## telsmith1

How about Dixie and one of her pups?


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie & Hootie: They love each other..there like a old married couple.


----------



## divinedecadencex

Unfortunally, Fosse Passed away over the summer (the big dog) but they loved eachother for sure.


----------



## Volpe

I can see the love in his eyes. ​ 







​


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Gage and Julia were best buddies. I think this photo says it all.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Love is sharing your spaghetti. (Julia and Tia)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker loves me sooooo much he lays at the front entrance until I come home, according to my mom sometimes he stays there the whole 8-9 hours I'm gone during the day.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is me and Chloe!


----------



## SadieBodean

Gracie and my daughter.


----------



## JAH

Happiness and love is sharing a chair on a cool fall day.


----------



## dogluver04

Chloe and I last summer


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

vrocco1 said:


> *This month, we are allowing people, as well as dogs!*


thanks, in that case, I'm changing mine!

Please delete my first entry, I don't seem to have an edit button...thanks!

Layla & baby Blush with dad


----------



## cmichele

My daughter and Leila.


----------



## Hudson

*Be my Valentine*

Hudson but on his bow tie and asked me to he his Valentine!He looks so handsome!

****** Photo replaced by new entry --- vrocco1 ******


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

cmichele said:


> My daughter and Leila.


OMG! That picture is precious!


----------



## ssories

*Leo at the river*

Leo's first trip to the river, hes gazing into my eyes haha. Little cutie.


----------



## djboen

*Izzy--feb photo contest picture*

Izzy born 06-11-2008, this picture was taken at 6.5 wks after a hard day playing with the grandkids--nap time!!


----------



## wakeangel

Izzy in the Tonka truck is TOO CUTE!


----------



## gold4me

My Angel Beau


----------



## Sadiesdream

Jake loves his momma. You can see the love in his eyes for sure.


----------



## vrocco1

Great pictures everyone! I think our doggies just epitomize the spirit of Valentines Day.


----------



## Olliver

Me and my baby boy


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie and my son


----------



## Olliver

Oliver admiring his daddy...


----------



## divinedecadencex

djboen said:


> Izzy born 06-11-2008, this picture was taken at 6.5 wks after a hard day playing with the grandkids--nap time!!


omg i am in love with this one!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

SoGolden- I love how Harry is smiling! How cute is he???


----------



## Chuck's Dad

*Charlie's first snow*

February usually means first significant snow of the year for our area.
Here's a pic of him enjoying his first of snow and the simple pleasure of it.


----------



## Hudson

Hudson said:


> Hudson but on his bow tie and asked me to he his Valentine!He looks so handsome!


Hi Vern, could I be a pain and please change my photo for February to this one of Hudson and Asha, thanks so much
Ann and the' Valentines'


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

OldGoldMum's
MaeMae n Mikey


----------



## PeanutsMom

This is Buddy with my girls.  Everyone was sleepy.


----------



## vrocco1

hehehe Something tells me it is going to be hard to decide this month.


----------



## divinedecadencex

vrocco1 said:


> hehehe Something tells me it is going to be hard to decide this month.


there are so many ADORABLE pictures!!!


----------



## geoff_rey

Lovin' the snow:


----------



## Jemma's Mum

Jemma & Braden!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster

Our family pic...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Our family pic...


 
LOVE your family pic


----------



## JDandBigAm

Love is sharing my most prized possession


----------



## missmarstar

This is Sam being a sweet little nurse while I was sick and resting on the couch. He layed with me on the couch for hours, giving me little licks on my face and snuggling close taking care of me.


----------



## Nutty's Mom

*Hunter and Daddy*

Hunter loves getting up on DH's lap for guy time and belly rubs. This is his payment.


----------



## bluefairie

Hoogs - Summertime Hugo Boss loving his Holidays


----------



## KRayl

Avery and her Dad on the beach in Hyannis, MA. :heartbeat


----------



## KRayl

Happy said:


> Love is sharing my most prized possession


Great photo - it's really sweet.


----------



## james0308

*Best Friends for life*

Isabelle (6 months) and James 5 years - taking a walk in the park.


----------



## Faith's mommy

sshhhhh! don't tell daddy this was posted. but we love to snuggle!


----------



## olik

Honey with kids


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley adn his Dad! It's real love!!


----------



## Brecker

*Vote for Jesse's son!*

Vern - you may be a bit biased as this is one of your litter!

Attached is Moose in the snow!


----------



## vrocco1

Brecker said:


> Vern - you may be a bit biased as this is one of your litter!
> 
> Attached is Moose in the snow!


OMG! That face! Moose is beautiful! Ratty (Rascal) and Jesse did a GReat job. LOL


----------



## Joe

Photo of me and puppy Lila


----------



## Champ

An old photo of Champ, thought it fits February perfectly.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

February 14th is Buzz's Birthday!! He's the big "1" today.
Here he is at the table praying "Let it be STEAK". 
He's got his ProCollar on to keep him from scratching the boo-boo on his head.


----------



## cannondog

Joe I love the black and white picture of you and your pup!!


----------



## Ronna

Here is my girl on top of her snow mountain. This is what February is like here. Her love of snow is where I am going with this......lol

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoey and her girl:


----------



## TonyRay

These are my girls...

Karmin and Savannah Mae...


----------



## WolverSyr

Snoopy sez: Please don't go to work...I want you here!


----------



## Joe

Amazing photos everyone. I am sure, it is going to be nearly impossible to vote for a best picture.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh I hope the gal that has that precious photo of her puppy sleeping on her chest enters! That is the MOST amazing photo!


Thanks - I was thinking about entering so here it is....


----------



## RummysMum

RoxyNoodle said:


> Thanks - I was thinking about entering so here it is....



Oh, that's 10/10


----------



## windfair

*Golden Love*

This is a picture of my niece and my girl Alex. Alex went to the rainbow bridge this past April, but she is still in our hearts.


----------



## lovealways_jami

An oldie but a goody! Here is Diesel and Kerosene kissing


----------



## AndyFarmer

*Sweet Kiss*

This is AF and his gf Maggie


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

These pictures are great!


----------



## Joe

RoxyNoodle, Windfair, those are some amazing photos. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

RoxyNoodle said:


> Thanks - I was thinking about entering so here it is....


Oh THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! That is the most amazing photo!


----------



## RummysMum

AndyFarmer said:


> This is AF and his gf Maggie


Oh, I love that shot, how sweet is that :smooch:


----------



## jackiemengel

*Buddy with his beloved tire.*

Buddy has had this tire since he was 6 weeks old, he is now 5.


----------



## Amrita_Lopez

*Our Zach*

Our life,our baby Zach
Born - 17th December,2008


----------



## Thor0918

*Love is in the air*

Even when they're sleeping


----------



## missmarstar

Thor0918 said:


> Even when they're sleeping



I love that picture!! Sam is a cuddly sleeper.. he must be touching SOMEONE and I have many pictures like this. It's very cute


----------



## vrocco1

The February 09 photo contest is now closed. The voting will begin this evening, around midnight GMT.


----------

